# "Wolves work out potential draft picks"



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

> The Minnesota Timberwolves worked out guards Jose Juan Barea, Dee Brown, Mardy Collins and Marcus Williams at the team's Target Center practice facility


Link 

i like Dee Brown, and taking him with one of our second rounders would be cool with me.
if banks leaves over the off-season, williams could be an interesting pick up, probably a stretch at 6... but would definately fill a need, and has the potential to be a solid player


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

I think those were pretty impressive numbers from Barea for an undrafted or our last second rounder. Other than that, Collins and Williams will be gone in the first round. Atlanta may take Williams according to nbadraft.net's latest mock. I think Dee Brown was really good for one year, can't remember if it was his junior or sophomore year, other than that, an avg. pg with exceptional speed. Barea seems like he could chalenge Bracey for that last PG spot or potenionally replace him in the D League.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

ew no not dee brown. i like marcus williams. but we dont need a PG. NO NO NO. we're developing marcus banks. and plus we got marko, t-hud, and AC still.. wuts goin on wit everything?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

abwowang said:


> ew no not dee brown. i like marcus williams. but we dont need a PG. NO NO NO. we're developing marcus banks. and plus we got marko, t-hud, and AC still.. wuts goin on wit everything?


Marcus Banks and Troy Hudson's futures with Minnesota are still uncertain with Thud's ankle injuries last several seasons now. We need to wait to see whether Banks will re-sign with us this summer.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

All I know is that I heard we are bringing in Vincent Grier to workout. I really hope we don't pull a pity pick as we did for Rickert. I don't like Grier and don't think he's that good. Alot of what he did was a product of the system he was in.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

abwowang said:


> ew no not dee brown. i like marcus williams. but we dont need a PG. NO NO NO. we're developing marcus banks. and plus we got marko, t-hud, and AC still.. wuts goin on wit everything?


Banks is a FA, if we make any trade over the off-season you would have to assume hudson or jaric would be involved... and AC isnt returning after the drink driving incident.
its not like dee brown would get much PT, but hes got good potential, he could be a spark off the bench later in the season, or a couple of years down the line...
seems like a guy who could add 10 points in a game off the bench in no time.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Update


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

None of those players excite me, not even Rondo with our top second rounder, which he would never fall that far, but I am not a fan of any of them.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

JBoog35 said:


> None of those players excite me, not even Rondo with our top second rounder, which he would never fall that far, but I am not a fan of any of them.


thats what i thought.. all pretty useless workouts if u ask me


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I remember Sheefo was so high on Rondo last winter and I wonder what is his expectations right now.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

good question, a lot can change in a year, ala Rudy Gay mr consensus #1.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

JBoog35 said:


> good question, a lot can change in a year, ala Rudy Gay mr consensus #1.


i think he still should be to be honest... he's the most talented player in this draft.
he wont be, but i think he is the top of this class


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

I dunno, Gay has potential, but so did Joe Smith, Michael Olawakandi, Kwame Brown, the list goes on and on, but I think Ty Thomas and Gay are on the same level.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

JBoog35 said:


> I dunno, Gay has potential, but so did Joe Smith, Michael Olawakandi, Kwame Brown, the list goes on and on, but I think Ty Thomas and Gay are on the same level.


true, but i still think gay will be a star... thomas seems a little eerily like stro swift


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Update 



> The Minnesota Timberwolves worked out guards Taquan Dean and C.J. Watson and forwards Terence Dials and Eric Hicks at the team's Target Center practice facility. Watson worked out for a second consecutive day for the team.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

still no one that really catches my attention... good they are working out a big range of players already though.

random fact: hicks managed 3.3 bpg and he's only 6'6 ... pretty impressive, yet pretty useless at nba level. anyone seen this guy play?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Update 



> The Minnesota Timberwolves worked out guards Ronnie Brewer and Randy Foye and forwards Rodney Carney and Bobby Jones at the team’s Target Center practice facility



i'm a big fan of Carneys, but he would be a huge stretch at 6... not too keen on the other guys, but good to see the wolves working out a range of players, even though it seems to be a clear cut top 6-7 at the moment.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

I think I don't like any of those guys. I say Gay, Morrison, Aldridge, Thomas, Roy, Foye, or Marcus Williams are the only options at #6....Maybe, MAYBE reaching for Shelden Williams or O'Bryant.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

JBoog35 said:


> I think I don't like any of those guys. I say Gay, Morrison, Aldridge, Thomas, Roy, Foye, or Marcus Williams are the only options at #6....Maybe, MAYBE reaching for Shelden Williams or O'Bryant.


I agree, here is my latest board for the wolves: 

1. Andrea Bargnani 
2. LaMarcus Aldridge
3. Rudy Gay
4. Adam Morrison
5. Brandon Roy
6. Marcus Williams


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

i see a clear cut top 6 at: thomas, aldridge, bargnani, Gay, Morrison, Roy
talent wise anyway... looks like sheldon may creep in with the hawks, and marcus williams could break the top 6 depending on the hawks and us.
i think we pick on talent and if it doesnt fit the team either trade around it, or just trade who we draft to a team who was interested before the draft to get the best value.

id like carney if we traded down a bit... i dont really like foye personally


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

If we trade down teams to look at would be Orlando for Stevenson and #11
We get Stevenson to replace the loss of McCant's and take Cedric Simmons, Pat O'Bryant, or Saer Sene with the #11

NO/OK for 12 and 15
Take Cedric Simmons, O'Bryant, Redick, Brewer, Saer Sene with #12
Take any of above or Hilton Armstrong, Rojon Rondo, Shanon Brown, Maurice Ager, many others.

S & T Banks to LAL for #26. With #6, we can take Marcus Williams, if he is taken by the hawks, we can take best player available, and take Rondo, Kyle Lowry with #26, or if the BPA we take at #6 is a PG, then we have many options with #26.

All of these to me seem almost better than just staying put.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

i dont like this draft.. it's weak


btw.. theres 12 ppl viewing the Wolves forum... most i ever seen!!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

abwowang said:


> btw.. theres 12 ppl viewing the Wolves forum... most i ever seen!!


lol yeah i reckon!! never many people around here, which sucks.

with the trades mentioned id do

#6 for Stevenson and #11 IF Carney was still on the board (or marcus williams by some chance).

Obryant and Rondo would be tempting for the number 6 pick if NO would do the deal and they were both stilll on the board...

its so hard to tell with this draft, if you trade down its so uncertain whether the player you want will still be on the board because this draft is very hard to predict.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> its so hard to tell with this draft, if you trade down its so uncertain whether the player you want will still be on the board because this draft is very hard to predict.


I know it man, this is crazy, so hard to tell. It's a crap shoot after the top 4-6. #1 isn't even for sure.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

JBoog35 said:


> I know it man, this is crazy, so hard to tell. It's a crap shoot after the top 4-6. #1 isn't even for sure.


not even anymore that sheldon apparently has a promise from the hawks... this draft is all over the place


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

I trade down with the Hornets (6 + 36 for 12 + 15) if Tyrus is the only one left of the "big 6". 

It wouldnt' be all that stunning if Marcus Williams fell in our lap at 12, (Houston and Boston are the teams that I think would look at him) and Cedric Simmons at 15. 

That would be incredible.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

bruno34115 said:


> I trade down with the Hornets (6 + 36 for 12 + 15) if Tyrus is the only one left of the "big 6".
> 
> It wouldnt' be all that stunning if Marcus Williams fell in our lap at 12, (Houston and Boston are the teams that I think would look at him) and Cedric Simmons at 15.
> 
> That would be incredible.


thats a huge 'if' though...
maybe draft on talent with the number 6 pick and then pull the trigger on the trade (orlando at 11 or NO at 12) if williams is still on the board


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> thats a huge 'if' though...
> maybe draft on talent with the number 6 pick and then pull the trigger on the trade (orlando at 11 or NO at 12) if williams is still on the board


I think that is the best idea I have heard to this point, I say draft Roy because besides Morrison, I think he is the most ready to contribute, IMO, maybe even more than Morrison because of his solid D. If someone falls, like a Williams to a team in the 12-14 picks, then we should jump all over it, or if someone like a Hilton Armstong or a Saer Sene falls to the mid 20's trade for that... I say keep our Best Player Available at #6, and if someone falls then we trade a Jaric and or Griffin, or our two 2nd rounders.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

i think i would preffer to keep the pick in all honesty though (unless its for other first round picks eg the NO trade) just because i want some young talent on this team regardless of whether we're trying to win now or not.
we need some youth to build around as well as trying to get KG wins, which is a hell of a difficult balance for this management


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

Read 

says we have the offer on the table (12 + 15 for 6) if we want it.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

bruno34115 said:


> Read
> 
> says we have the offer on the table (12 + 15 for 6) if we want it.


i think we make our pick based on the best player available... then if marcus williams or rodney carney are still on the board at 12 we pull the trigger.
i would assume they have someone in particular in mind though.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

also says that foye is at the top of our draft board


----------

